# Snow!



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

We finally got a good snow fall! It is pretty fun for a day or two.  Is it just me, or do Boers seem to enjoy the snow more than dairy breeds? Maybe because they have more insulation??


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

:ROFL: I don't know but they are enjoying WAAAYY more then mine!
I didn't know goats liked it that much!


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Those are awesome!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

:laugh: they sure are enjoying themselves.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Love that third pic! Your gang has a bit more insulation than ours but yeah, nobody here minds the cold at all.
No snow here yet but it is brutal out there. Havent been able to scrub water tubs out the hose is froze.
Regular buckets freeze over in a matter of an hour or so.


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Haha! Mine love the snow too. Yours are just too cute!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are so cute. Snow day, did they have snow ball fights too, LOL


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Haha... no I don't think they did Pam, unless they did it when I wasn't looking! 

It has been SOOO cold the past few days here too Nancy. 20's in the daytime and teens at night. I know that's T-shirt weather compared to some places, but for here it is freezing! We've been hauling 55 gallons of water every day to all the various animals! It has finally started to warm up though. Now we have a forecast of strait rain for over a week, but at least the cold will end! For now anyways.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow 55 gallons!!? Your arms are sure getting the work out!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Haha... no I don't think they did Pam, unless they did it when I wasn't looking!


LOL, well the one Doe has snow on her face, I think one threw one at her, when you weren't looking, HeHe. :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Crossroads...We have a ton of snow too....for us anyway!! Suburb of Portland oregon....we must have 5-6 inches of snow on the ground! Expecting alot more today...then sleet and freezing rain! Then like Crossroads said it is going to be rain rain and more rain. Wow I sure like the snow better than the rain. We have really been enjoying the snow! The kids are making a snow fort! It is still snowing!

Tami


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

We were in Longview last night at a conference and had a super exciting trip back home on 1-5.  There is a lot more snow closer to Portland.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

nancy d said:


> Wow 55 gallons!!? Your arms are sure getting the work out!


They sure are! It really makes you appreciate the automatic waterers when you have to haul it all yourself!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Looks like this moisture is headed Seattles way though....looking at the radar. We are getting freezing rain now....hearing it on the window....so wow roads are going to be really bad! We probably have 5 or 6 inches on our road out front I think and now ice on top....and nobody knows how to drive in this in the Portland area. Not many people do anyway....

I imagine you will be getting snow or freezing rain towards Seattle...


----------



## 7blessings (Jun 30, 2013)

It's been heavily snowing here for only 1/2 hour, and we're completely covered! We are in Oakville, WA and if it keeps going at this rate, we'll easily have 3 inches by morning.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

We were talking with some friends from Portland last night, and they were telling us about the clueless drivers there! Scary!!


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

Oh they sure look like they are having fun!! Be glad you don't live up here in Ontario....you don't want to see how much snow we have here lol :snowlaugh:


----------



## sassy (Nov 29, 2013)

here in New York we got 15 inches if snow and my crew hate snow. Had to shovel them out! With no help from them lol

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

last weekend and the weekend before that, we had waist high digging to do to get the goats outs...at least 50 foot path not including getting to the shelter inside the penned in area. In some areas we had 4 foot high drifts. I cannot wait til winter is over!


----------



## sassy (Nov 29, 2013)

I agree mama. I want spring! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Spring is on its way!  Just keep thinking happy thoughts! Lol!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh that is so funny ! They all look so adorable playing in the snow , lol

You can have all of the snow we have here , and all the ice too 
This is the worst winter IMO, the ice is just terrible and makes everything nearly impossible or deathly dangerous to do.

I haven't every seen my goats enjoy the snow nearly as much as yours do though , lol. Such adorable babies


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Yeah , Spring is like , what , four or five weeks away ?
Feels like forever though


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yep, and the rain will stop in 4 months!!! Yay!!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

My goats love the snow as well, rains another story LOL. The other day my little doeling jumped off a bank into four feet of powdery snow. She was actually crawling UNDER the snow for a minute!
Just as I was gonna dig her out, she popped her head up and looked like a snow man(goat). She was ready to go home after that though, silly girl!  I think she got too cold....


----------



## Deschutes Dawn (Sep 24, 2013)

We got nailed in Bend, too, the last 24 hours (a couple feet) and still snowing. A polar cold surge and the pineapple express combined to get all of us in Oregon! At least my recently wethered 3 year olds will get a good wash off and not smell so bad! Shoveled out the goats and chickens and the mailbox and by the time I got done it was time to start it all again. Sore muscles in the morning.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We didn't have any snow then wham, we started getting it just in the last couple of weeks. Usually it's here a day or two, then gone. We've had snow on the ground for over a week! At least 2-3" still on our property. I honestly don't mind, sure beats mud! When this all thaws out next week, the area around the gate and the front of the barn will be sinking, sloppy, nasty MUD. Bleh. Nothing we can do about it either  We have rocks for the goats to walk on, but there are still places they have to walk in the mud.

As for snow, ours don't mind the snow at all. We have a doe that likes to get down and rub herself in it lol She's such a goof.

I was out in the woods with them for about 1 1/2 hours today, just browsing around, and pulling a bunch of the vines down that I could reach. It was a lot of fun, they were so excited to finally have some browse again 

I took this pic a couple of days ago


----------



## sassy (Nov 29, 2013)

I think I own the wimpiest goats. I am reading how everyone's goats love snow. So I went to the barn told my goats they are wimps. Lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Here are some more pictures from today.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

And some more..


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

You guys take really neat shots!


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Victoria, we got 2 feet with this storm. My goats aren't enjoying it at all :/ They play in the snow if there is just an inch our two, but when it gets up above their flanks, or in the kids case over their heads, they tend to not want to leave the barn! LOL Spent 6 hours yesterday shoveling paths for them. Oh what we do for our goats Haha!

Sent from my XT881 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

They all look like they are having a blast  Star looks great! She's always been one of my favorites in your herd


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

love these pics!! Wish I knew how to upload onto here lol.


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

This is what snow we have so far...goats don't mind it too much lol


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Nancy.  Most of the snow is gone already believe it or not!! The waters haven't froze over all day today, and is started raining. It seems so warm out all of a sudden! I don't function well in cold, so I'm happy! 

Wendi, you spent 6 hours shoveling snow for your goats? Good grief! I hope they said thank you! :lol:


----------



## sassy (Nov 29, 2013)

Oh love all those pictures!!! Happy happy goats! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Deschutes Dawn (Sep 24, 2013)

BCG, I'm right there with you! I've been shoveling for the goater gang too, here in Bend. Today it's thawing like crazy which creates a whole new set of circumstances. Two feet of snow melting with rain on the way. I'll have to get out the goaty water wings!


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Dawn...mine might need floaties by the end of the day tomorrow!

Sent from my XT881 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

So cute. Wish mine would play in it they hate the snow. They hunch up and tiptoe around like they are stepping on nails and only come out of the barn when prompted.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Victoria....I had no choice. They couldn't even find the feeders, buried under huge drifts! The kids would bound forward and disappear in the snow. It was crazy!

Now the big meme off. We still have about 8"if really compact wet snow and where we shoveled is slush and mud. It's been raining since late afternoon and is not supposed to stop until late tomorrow. We now have flood warnings. What a mess. LOL. 

At least we'll have full reservoirs for irrigating this summer. 

Sent from my XT881 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Haha!! I think mine need floaties now too!! The rain is going to stop tomorrow there?? Lucky! Our rain looks to have no end over here! The snow is gone though... just mud everywhere now.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Oops....guess I was mistaken. The rain is staying through Saturday.  It's a wet mucky mess out there.

Sent from my XT881 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

The sun came out today!! It was glorious! 58 degrees!


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

Still tons of snow here but it's warming up to -1 tomorrow...whoohoo. Was nice and sunny here today. I hope spring arrives soon but we need the snow to melt slowly or we are going to have ponds everywhere. Good thing our house is up on a hill


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Crazy how warm it can feel when the sum is shining. Even at -1. 

Sent from my XT881 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Deschutes Dawn (Sep 24, 2013)

We are swimming here. 2 feet of snow and rain with overnight temps just above freezing makes for melting snow with frozen ground and flooded barns and shops. The daytime temperatures are wonderful for working outside but it's pretty darn sloppy in the barn lot!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Here too. I wore a tank top and got a little burned lol.....73 was our high today and I think its going to be 75 tomorrow. The only bad thing is we are going to drop to low 60's within days


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

xymenah said:


> So cute. Wish mine would play in it they hate the snow. They hunch up and tiptoe around like they are stepping on nails and only come out of the barn when prompted.


Based on what I've been seeing on Weatherbug, your goats are getting their trial by fire where snow and ice is concerned. I sure hope you and they are coming through with flying colors!


----------

